# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Vreemde menstruatie

## Tralala

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb een vraagje,ik was altijd heel regelmatig ongesteld.Vorig jaar een miskraam gehad en daarna iets heviger ongesteld.Maar daarna ging het weer heel regelmatig.Alleen nu werd ik 12 september ongesteld,een week te vroeg.De keer daarvoor werd ik het 2 weken te laat.Maar nu kreeg ik 27 september tussentijds bloedverlies.Wat ik nog nooit gehad heb en op 8 oktober werd ik weer ongesteld {weer een week te vroeg} met ontzettend veel buikpijn en lage rugpijn.Ik had veel bloedverlies en 11 oktober was het alweer klaar.Nou heb ik ook last van een spastische darm dus ik weet nooit goed waar mijn buikpijnen vandaan komen.Maar ik heb ookal een paar dagen last van pijn aan mijn linkerzij {heb ik wel vaker door de darmen} maar wat ook nog weleens pijn doet als ik uitplas.
Heeft iemand enig idee wat ik hiermee aanmoet? ik ben zelf een beetje bang voor endometriose omdat mijn menstruatie zowiezo altijd heftig verloopt.
Alvast bedankt,

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tralala,

Vervelend dat je menstruatie nu zo raar verloopt, ik weet zelf ook niet zo 123 een oplossing, maar ik heb wel een link voor je, waar allerlei menstruatie artikelen instaan, misschien kun je hier iets tussen vinden wat voor jou linkt met de problemen die je nu hebt rond je menstruatie.

Dit is de link: 
http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=9005

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Tralala

bedankt Sylvia,ik ga eens kijken

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Is goed! Hoop dat je iets nuttigs heb kunnen vinden?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Tralala

Ja veel nuttige dingen,helaas niet echt antwoord op mijn klachten.Maar ik heb besloten het nog even aan te kijken.En anders ga ik naar de huisarts.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Jammer dat er niet een echt antwoord voor je tussen staat. Maar ik zou als ik jou was niet té lang wachten met naar de huisarts gaan  :Wink: 
Vooral omdat je zelf al aangaf bang te zijn voor endometriose, je kunt beter het zekere voor het onzekere nemen, en zorgen dat dit uitgesloten/vastgesteld wordt.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Tralala

Thx Sylvia,je hebt gelijk.Ik zie er een beetje tegen op omdat ik niet echt veel zin heb in al die polonaise aan m'n lijf.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Tralala,

Ik begrijp dat wel hoor, vind het zelf ook nooit zo prettig. Maar vaak voor dit soort dingen doen ze vaak niet eens een lichamelijk onderzoek. Vaak is het enkel praten, in sommige gevallen is dat natuurlijk niet zo  :Wink: 

Dus toch maar gaan  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

De eerste keer naar de gyneacoloog is altijd even spannend , maar ik raad je toch écht aan eens langs je huisarts(e) te gaan....beter even een paar minuten wat 'polonaise' aan je lijf dan te lang blijven rondlopen met verontrustende klachten!!

Sterkte!!
Agnes

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Tralala

Ben het idd met Agnes eens, heb je al een afspraak gemaakt? Of ben je nog steeds aan het twijfelen?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Tralala

Ik ben geweest dus,nadat ik dus 12-09 ongesteld was geweest,27-09 bloedverlies heb gehad,08-10 weer ongesteld was.En nu 25-10 weer ongesteld was geworden..Maar volgens de huisarts was het niets iets om zorgen over te maken.Vroeg of ik veel afgevallen was..nou dat ben ik niet.En of ik mischien bloedverlies had na het vrijen..maar ik heb geen partner dus dat weet ik niet.
Ik heb dus de pil voorgeschreven gekregen ,nu even kijken of ik tegen de pil kan .{lactose intolerantie}

Ik vind het wel apart,want deze keer ongesteld verlies ik ook echt heeel veeel bloed.Maar mischien is mijn baarmoeder aan het opschonen ofzo,dat is het enige wat ik kan bedenken.

----------


## sannie40

@ tralala, Waarom vraag je niet een verwijsbrief voor de gynaecoloog??
Die heeft daar beter voor gestudeerd dan een huisarts.

Suc6 meis

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Tralala

Vervelend voor je  :Frown:  Hoop dat de pil dit probleem bij jou gaat oplossen!
Heb je trouwens nog geinformeerd naar de endometriose? Omdat je in je eerste post zei dat je daar bang voor was..

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Tralala

Nee dat heb ik niet,maar dat is meer omdat mijn huisarts me voor mijn gevoel niet echt serieus neemt..
Sannie: ik weet niet of dat nodig is? de HA vond een uitstrijkje alleen nodig als ik dus bloedverlies had na het vrijen..

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Tralala,

Ik ken dat gevoel van 'niet serieus geworden'. Ikzelf zit bij een huisartsenpraktijk, waar 2 artsen zitten. Met mijn eigen arts kan ik prima overweg die begrijpt me, maar als ik die andere krijg (zijn vrouw) die zit dan verveeld uit het raam te staren, gaat ook nog eens zeggen oh sorry wat zei je? Als ik klaar ben met mijn verhaal. Nah dan heb ik ook zoiets van dáág!

Maar misschien is een uitstrijkje toch wel handig, gewoon voor de zekerheid, zoals je zelf al zei: Je huisarts vond een uitstrijkje alleen nodig als je bloed verliest tijdens het vrijen, maar jij zei zelf al, ik heb geen partner dus dat weet ik niet. Dus in weze zou het best zo kunnen zijn dat jij bloed verliest als je vrijt, maar dat weet je nu dus niet. Vandaar dat ik zei voor de zekerheid!

Succes!

----------


## Tralala

Ja,ik zou dat het liefst ergens anoniem willen doen.Ik zat er al aan te denken om inieder geval soa testen te gaan doen bij de ggd.

----------


## olly

Hallo,

Wie weet hoe dat komt, of wat dat is?

Ik heb men regels gehad maar heel donker bruinrood (tegen het zwarte aan) daar na wat rood bloedverlies, einde regels bruin slijmverlies. Bij normale cyclus is het vaginaal vochtverlies toch niet meer rekbaar eerst toch brokkelig en ziet het romig of ben ik mis???? ik heb nu direct na men regels vrij rekbaar slijm (dit wijst toch op vruchtbaarheids periode) of ben ik mis?
is dit normaal????? wie weet mij raad? 

groeten olly

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Olly,

Ik begrijp niet echt heel veel van je verhaal, maar iig komt het erop neer dat je menstruatie veranderd is? Ik weet iig wel dat ik het soms zelf ook wel eens heb dat het begin van mn menstruatie echt bestond uit donker bruinrood bloed en eindigde met een bruinige afscheiding. 

Weet nu alleen niet of ik je vraag wel beantwoord hebt, maar zo niet laat me even weten naar welke antwoorden je nog meer op zoek bent!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## olly

> Hallo Olly,
> 
> Ik begrijp niet echt heel veel van je verhaal, maar iig komt het erop neer dat je menstruatie veranderd is? Ik weet iig wel dat ik het soms zelf ook wel eens heb dat het begin van mn menstruatie echt bestond uit donker bruinrood bloed en eindigde met een bruinige afscheiding. 
> 
> Weet nu alleen niet of ik je vraag wel beantwoord hebt, maar zo niet laat me even weten naar welke antwoorden je nog meer op zoek bent!
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


Bedankt voor je reactie,

Het zit namelijk zo, IK heb toen ik men regels gehad heb redelijk wat donkerbloed verloren vrij donker nadien iets lichter van kleur.Aan het einde van men regels had ik bruinnige afscheiding (slijmen) sorry voor het vieze woord. nu precies gevoelige borsten, ben ik zwanger??? hebben wel met comdoom gevreeen? normaal kan dat toch niet he vind het gewoon vreemd en ik had precies direct na mijn maandstonden wat wit rekbaar slijmverlies, nu brokkelig, romig van uitzicht (sorry voor details)

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Olly,

Wanneer je gewoon met een condoom seks gehad hebt is de kans op een zwangerschap klein. De bruine afscheiding aan het eind van je menstruatie is wel vrij normaal hoor  :Wink:  Heb je er een beetje opgelet of het condoom nog heel was na de seks? Wanneer deze gescheurd is kan er natuurlijk wel een kans zijn op zwangerschap.

Goed mocht je het totaal niet vertrouwen, en echt zekerheid hebben kun je altijd even een testje doen (Is alleen nodig als je overtijd bent he  :Wink: ) Zolang je gewoon je menstruatie blijft houden is er meestal niets aan de hand.

Succes!

----------


## Rovani

Hey..
Ik wil ff iets vragen!!
Mijn onderwerp is : 2 keer me menstruatie gehad in de maand oktoberr!!
Ik kreeg voor het laats op Vrijdag 1 Oktober t/m 8 Oktober en nu krijg ik weerr, dus 22oktober begon het!!!..
Ik vraag ff om info, wat het eigenlijk is! is het misschien een vroege menstruatie? of iets anders??!

Graag Reactie A.U.B
Groetjes.. Rovanii

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Rovani,

Ben je toevallig onlangs met een soort van anticonceptie begonnen? De pil bijvoorbeeld? 

Soms komt dit ook voor wanneer je nog niks slikt, als het een keer gebeurd is het niet zo'n probleem, ga je er meer last van krijgen? Dan is het slim om even langs de huisarts te gaan. De pil kan bijvoorbeeld heel goed helpen tegen dit soort probleempjes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Chanti

Hallo,

Ik ben 24 en ben sinds een half jaar van de pil af.. Mijn regels zijn vrij regelmatig!! Alleen dit keer heb ik nergens geen last van hoe kan dat en is het mogelijk om toch zwanger te zijn want de hoeveelheid en de aantal dagen is ook minder...

Grtjs

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Chanti,

Ik kan niet zo goed uit jouw berichtje opmaken wat er precies aan de hand is. Heb je wel of geen menstruatie gekregen? Is er voor jou een reden om te denken dat je zwanger zou kunnen zijn e.d.? Dit zijn allemaal dingen die je voor jezelf op een rijtje zou kunnen zetten.

Mocht je wel gewoon je menstruatie gekregen hebben ben je waarschijnlijk niet zwanger. De menstruatie kan zo van de één of andere keer veranderen. Sowieso verminderd het aantal dagen van de menstruatie naarmate je ouder wordt. Veel beginnende pubers zijn vaak 7 dagen ongesteld, naarmate je volwassen en ouder wordt, wordt dit ook veel korter.

In jouw geval denk ik dan ook niet dat je je ergens zorgen voor hoeft te maken. Je kunt ook altijd een zwangerschapstest doen mocht je twijfelen!

Succes!

----------


## Chanti

Hay sylvia, ik heb voordat ik aan de pil zat een regelmatige menstruatie gehad (met echte pijn) aan de pil gegaan en toen was het gewoon zoals voor de pil gebruikt.. Nu ongeveer een half jaar zonder de pil ook die tijd gelijk vrij regelmatig en ook met de gewone pijn afgelopen keer is de menstruatie wel "gewoon" gekomen alleen anders dan normaal geen pijn helemaal nergens!!!!! Ook qau de hoeveelheid vond ik het minder.. Maar wel ( denk ik een menstruatie) het is wel de normale tijd...ik heb 2 week trg buikgriep gehad wat ongeveer een week duurde en na die tijd geklust.. Geen idee waarom het nu anders is omdat het altijd anders is geweest ook de aantal dagen klopt wel aardig...ik snap gewoon niet dat het anders is dan 'normaal' wat kan dat zijn... .???

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Chanti,

Als je zelf toch het gevoel hebt dat je menstruatie heel anders verloopt dan normaal, kun je altijd even een afspraak bij de huisarts maken. Deze kan dan ook meteen een zwangerschapstest doen!

----------


## Chanti

hallo,

Vorige maand ongesteld geweest zonder pijn (normaal met) maar nu blijft mijn menstruatie al 3 dagen uit... Wanneer is je hcg gehalte hoog genoeg om een eventuele positieve zwangerschap test te krijgen... Omdat ik nu wel denk dat ik toch zwanger ben wel heb ik al 3 dagen ongi pijn in mijn onderbuik en gevoelige/ pijnlijke borsten... Maar vaak lees ik dat sommige na 1 1/2 week pas positief testen de andere al met 2 dagen...
Wie kan daar iets over zeggen?

Grtjs

----------


## christel1

Ik zou moest ik jou zijn toch een week wachten eer je een test doet, anders kan je een vals negatief beeld krijgen terwijl je toch zwanger bent. Door middel van bloedafname kunnen ze het wel sneller zien maar dan moet je toch ook nog 1 dag wachten eer je het resultaat doorgebeld krijgt van het labo. 
Kan ook zijn dat je vorige maand een innestelingsbloeding gekregen hebt en geen normale bloeding, mijn mama heeft bij ons, mijn zus en mij nog 3 maanden haar maandstonden gehad en ze was toch zwanger van ons. Maar ja dat is ook al 50 jaar geleden waar vrouwen 2 keer naar de dokter gingen, 1 keer om vast te stellen dat ze zwanger waren en 1 keer voor de bevalling. 
Bij mijn dochter voelde ik het al na 1 dag na de bevruchting, mijn borsten leken ineens een maat groter, je zag het echt hoor. Bij mijn zoon wist ik het eigenlijk niet goed, daar heb ik na 8 dagen een test gedaan en die was positief en daarna naar de huisarts om bloed af te nemen en die was ook positief. 
Veel succes he en laat iets weten of het positief is....

----------


## sietske763

je gelooft het of niet;
ik voelde het al na 2 seconden.....en dat 2 x en heb 2 kids...

----------


## christel1

Na 2 seconden ? Dat lijkt me inderdaad wel heel snel Sietske... bij mijn dochter de dag erna 's ochtends, mijn borsten stonden ineens gezwollen, vond ze wel mooi toen, mijn borsten he.... nu nog hoor maar 50 is geen 26 meer, alhoewel ??? Alles werkt nog prima, ik mag niet klagen en mijn borsten gaan nog niet hangen, daar ben ik wel blij om.

----------


## sietske763

echt 100 % waar.....direct een iets pijnlijke onderbuikgevoel, de eerste x dacht ik natuurlijk; dat kan onmogelijk.....maar het was dus waar,
de 2e x herkende ik het gevoel...heb geen eens een test gedaan. gewoon de geboorte datum uitgerekend (als alles goed zou blijven gaan) en dat was 40 weken later,
de meesten denken in maanden, 9 maanden dus, maar off. zijn het 40 weken

----------


## christel1

Ik tel ook in weken hoor, mijn zoon is geboren op 34 weken zwangerschap en mijn dochter na 37, heb nooit een volledige zwangerschap gehad maar ze zijn gezond en groot dus niks om me zorgen over te maken.

----------


## Chanti

Ik laat het zeker weten zodra ik meer informatie heb!!! nog even terug komend op de vorige maand periode kan ik het mezelf niet indenken dat dat een innestelbloeding is geweest het was qau hoeveelheid niet meer alleen de menstruatie pijn was weg... Ik denk dat ik het na het weekend weer zal gaan posten of ik moet vandaag een huisarts bellen... Jullie horen van me!! Thnx voor de reacties!!

----------


## Chanti

Hallo!! Zoals afgesproken een bericht hoe het er voor staat... Zondag toch maar een test gedaan en bleek zwanger!! Na alleen in spanning omdat ik wel af en toe pijn in mijn onderbuik heb.. Net alsof je je periode krijg.. Alleen heel erg met pieken en dalen zo geen last dan wel... Miss is het mijn baarmoeder of een voorteken van een miskraam.. (hoop het niet!!) ik heb voor donderdag een afspraak staan bij de verloskundige miss kan die mij antwoord geven.. Of weet 1 van jullie het? 

Grtjs en bedankt voor jullue reacties

----------


## christel1

Veel succes, kan ook zijn dat het eitje zich aan het innestelen is en je daarvan een beetje zeurende buikpijn hebt maar ik duim voor jou hoor xxx

----------


## Chanti

Dank u wel!!
Laat ik het hopen dat het innesteling is want met mijn moeder haar zwangerschappen (5) waarvan ik en mijn broertje geboren zijn en ze daarnaast 2 miskramen gehad en 1 dood geboren... Dus ja brengt wel wat spanning mee....

Grtjs

----------

